# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  قارئ صوته مريح جدآ ..

## tito_santana

*كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم علي أمة الأسلام ..

بخصوص شهر رمضان المبارك أحببت أن اضع بين أيديكم رابط موقع الشيخ الزين محمد أحمد الزين القارئ السوداني المشهور بتلاوته الخاشعة للقرأن الكريم بأسلوب الخلاوي في بلادنا الحبيبة ..
صوت جميل ومريح جدا يتغلغل في النفوس ويكسبها قوة ومنعة وحب القرأن الكريم ..
والموقع سيفتتح في اليوم الأول من شهر رمضان المبارك ، نتمني من الله أن يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا وان يجعل هذا الشهر بداية لمد جسور الموده والحب مع الأحباب ..
والعفو والعافية يا حبايب ..
الموقع :
http://www.alzain.sd/
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*جزاك الله خيرا يا تيتو 
دائما ما استمع  الى شيخ الزين عبر اذاعة القران الكريم  فى الاف ام 
فعلا صوته مريح ويشعرك الطمانينة ويزيل عنك عناء اشياء كثيرة
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*باركالله فيك ياتيتوسانتانا 

 وجزى الله الشيخ الزين عنا خير جزاء 0
*

----------


## المسلمي

*جزيت خيرا وفقنا الله لصيام شهره الكريم
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*كل عام وانت بالف خير يازعيم وشكرآ جزيلآ ....
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*لكن ياتيتو دايرين نعرف سبب إنتكاسه الزعيم دي من وين?وتسلم يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*التحيه لك الاخ تيتو ...... مشكوووووووور...ماقصرت  ؟.....معاي
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

* يا نتأهل برانا يا نطير الاثنين 


الطريقة البسيطة عشان نطير الهلال 

نغلبو 2-0 او 1-0 
و بكدة نطيروا 

  يا نتأهل برانا يا نطير الاثنين 


الطريقة البسيطة عشان نطير الهلال 

نغلبو 2-0 او 1-0 
و بكدة نطيروا 


*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*المريخ أضعف فريق فى البطولة!!!!!!!!!!!! 


حقيقة أصبحت لا تقبل الجدل.........المريخ حاليا أضعف فريق فى المجموعتين.......هذا عام رمادة حقيقى......الفرص انعدمت فى كل البطولات ......ويا لشماتهم فينا.........نسخر من منير أمبدة وخليفة.....وهم على الاقل لاعبين شباب.......وعندنا أكبر مواسير.......الهلال طيش المجموعة السنة الفاتت والسبب عمو ريتشارد.......وللأسف نحنا مشينا جبناه......النتيجة بالطبع لاتكون الا كارثية.......عندما احترف فى النادى الاسماعيلى جاء فى بطاقته أنه من مواليد 71 (والله العظيم قرأت هذا فى صحيفة مصرية فى تلك الفترة)......يعنى عمرو حاليا 41 سنة......أضفناه لعمو دامر......وبقية المواسير.....الباشا المشطوب من الهلال لأسباب فنية.....ماذا تتوقعوعون بالله عليكم من هؤلاء....كنا نطمن انفسنا فقط باننا ما زلنا عندنا الفرصة ......طردنا المدرب ورا المدرب.......والعة الاساسية اللاعبين......لا حارس لا دفاع....انحنا ما عارف كنا متفائلين ليه.........
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*رغم شماتة الهروراب الا ان هزيمة المريخ لم تكن فى صالحهم 

المريخ رغم الكبوات المتعاقبه قادر على تغيير الحال 

والتأهل رغم انف المتشائمين

مشكلتنا فى الدفاع والوقوف بقوه فى وجه التحكيم 

المرتشى ورفع الامر للكاف وتحذيره مثلما فعل نادى

زيسكو نفسه قبل مباراة الهلال 

لا مستحيل بالجهد فى الملعب وخارجه يمكننا الوصول 

تفاءلوا بالخير تجدونه

سأظل مستمسكا بآخر شعاع أمل 

المريخاب الحقيقيون يبينون الآن ولا للتخاذل
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
*

----------

